# Can I Brag...



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

about my lab here? I am SO proud of her I can't stand it. 

This weekend we had an agility trial at our training facility (AKC) and she Q'd 3 out of 4 runs, placed second with each Q, and got the elusive double Q on Sunday. That gives her double Q number six and (drum roll please) QUALIFIES HER FOR AKC NATIONALS!!!!!!! : 

I have never qualified for a National final before, not with my horses, and this is only the start of Belle's second year running agility. Now I am the first to admit she is an EASY dog to run, makes me look good, but my baby has come a LONG way in a short time. April 2008 was her first agility competition ever. I am so lucky to have her as my partner!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh you certainly can brag! But she also has a FANTASTIC handler to have come this far, and that fast!
I'm so excited for you! I can't believe I've actually met someone going to nationals! Yahoooooo for you!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!!!!Congratulations!!!!!This girl can jump!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! I looked again - double wow. What a jump!!!!!! No where near the pole. Belle sounds like a great dog. I am so impressed with how fast she has come along - both of you are doing an exceptional job.
Okay - is Q for qualify? I don't know the terminology, but it must be good.
Any more pictures? She must be a blur when competing so it might be hard to get pics.
Anyway, congratulations on a great day.
P.S. - she sure is pretty. I love labs too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Wow!!!!!! I looked again - double wow. What a jump!!!!!! No where near the pole. Belle sounds like a great dog. I am so impressed with how fast she has come along - both of you are doing an exceptional job.
> Okay - is Q for qualify? I don't know the terminology, but it must be good.
> Any more pictures? She must be a blur when competing so it might be hard to get pics.
> Anyway, congratulations on a great day.
> P.S. - she sure is pretty. I love labs too.


Yes Q is for qualify. I do have a LOT more pics but most are pirated from photographer sites  However I now know how to format them for posting so when I have a few free minutes I will do that and post them. 

She is not the "fastest" dog out there, but she is probably the MOST consistent!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, what a GREAT Picture! Beautiful dog 



Maxs Mom said:


> about my lab here? I am SO proud of her I can't stand it.
> 
> This weekend we had an agility trial at our training facility (AKC) and she Q'd 3 out of 4 runs, placed second with each Q, and got the elusive double Q on Sunday. That gives her double Q number six and (drum roll please) QUALIFIES HER FOR AKC NATIONALS!!!!!!! :
> 
> I have never qualified for a National final before, not with my horses, and this is only the start of Belle's second year running agility. Now I am the first to admit she is an EASY dog to run, makes me look good, but my baby has come a LONG way in a short time. April 2008 was her first agility competition ever. I am so lucky to have her as my partner!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Double Q's feel the best, don't they? 

I do think you need to take a whole lot more of the credit  Having an easy dog to run with means you did an awesome job of training.


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice going!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well Congratulations to the both of you! What a prestigous win for you! Good luck and sounds like this is a great dog! =]


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

big congrats 

she's beautiful


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yahoo!! Congratualtions! Now the big questions is: Are you going to the Nationals??!! Looking forward to seeing those pictures  She really can JUMP!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Yea!!!
Yes you can brag!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That is soooo awesome! Congratulations! I know how hard it is to get a double Q. I used to run agility with my heeler. It was so much fun. I'd love to see more pictures. What a beautiful lab you have.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW what a jump. Congratulations to the both of you. Amazing feat.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! What an accomplishment!! Hope you can go to the Nationals, what an experience that will be.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Of course you can brag! What a good girl Belle is! That is simply amazing how far she has come in such a short amount of time! WAY TO GO, girls!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG what a great brag..so are you going??? Inquiring minds want to know lol..
That is just totally awesome..wtg on the db Q, those are so hard to get..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hawtee said:


> OMG what a great brag..so are you going??? Inquiring minds want to know lol..
> That is just totally awesome..wtg on the db Q, those are so hard to get..


We are going to try. We have made hotel reservations. Hopefully we can set aside the money and time. It would be an INCREDIBLE experience. Who knows when I can make that again.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> We are going to try. We have made hotel reservations. Hopefully we can set aside the money and time. It would be an INCREDIBLE experience. Who knows when I can make that again.


YAY! That is so exciting, I hope you can make it happen! I am sure it would be a GREAT experience!


----------

